# Hey from Vegas! (:



## PonyMischief (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm a teenager from Vegas!  I suppose I should tell a bit about myself and my horses? I've been riding for almost 4 years, I started western, then had a phase where I ditched the saddle and it was all bareback for me.. I picked western back up, started english recently, and now I don't really care, as long as I'm on a horse. I did barrel racing for a while, but had to quit when I no longer had a horse who could do it, or an instructor who could help.
I got my first lesson after about 3 years of riding, so had basically already taught myself how to ride.. Between me and my mom, who sometimes share horses, and sometimes have our own personal horses, I've had my fair share of horses. I currently have my lovely little 8 year old paso fino/ QH cross gelding Cloud Dancer, or just Dancer.. I've bonded with him so much, it makes me sad to think that within a year I'll be too big for him. 
I work at a horse ranch now riding and exercising some crazy horses. It's not fun at times, but I've learned so much more. I've never shown/competed, though I'd love to. I've just never had the right situation with the right horse, the money, or a trailer.
Hopefully I haven't just overloaded you all with random information, haha! I hope to get to know you all!  ~Stevie and Dancer 
Me and dancer mid-stop:
















And, here's me and my first horse, who I unfortunately had to sell about 2 months ago:


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I love your little pinto. He is adorable.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Dancer is gorgeous!!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dancer's Beautiful!


----------



## PonyMischief (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks all. He thinks he's pretty cute too


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dancer is beautiful!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I lived in vegas for a short while tried to find a horse scene but had little luck so sucked it up and came back to CA to live with my mom. Your Dancer is so cute :]


----------

